# Malaysian Blackwood Burl



## yorkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Just won this on Ebay.  Paid $150 for them but hey, you only live once!!  Should make amazing pens.  Anyone ever worked with this stuff before?


----------



## SteveJ (Sep 25, 2012)

That is some sweet looking wood.  Make sure you show us your finished pens!


----------



## thewishman (Sep 25, 2012)

That is spectacular!


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 25, 2012)

yorkie said:


> Anyone ever worked with this stuff before?


I will as soon as your package shows up in my mail box!!:biggrin: Spectacular!!


----------



## dankc908 (Sep 25, 2012)

What kind of wood?  OOPS - I just saw the thread title.  I'm anxious to see the pen(s)!


----------



## Mossy (Sep 25, 2012)

AWESOME


----------



## Sataro (Sep 25, 2012)

Amazing looking wood!!! Now waiting to see what a turned pen out of that looks like!


----------



## jrap (Sep 25, 2012)

150 is expensive but your right you only live once. That wood needs to go on a nice fountain pen


----------



## MartinPens (Sep 25, 2012)

I almost made a bid on those! I thought they would make cool Cigar Illusion pens. Have fun with them!

Regards

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## TerryDowning (Sep 25, 2012)

These are NOT for practice!!
Hope to see finished product on these soon, they sure are pretty.


----------



## triw51 (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree with everyone else very beatuful wood the grain is awsome.  Yes please post pictures.


----------



## EricJS (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow! Those belong in a display case!:biggrin:


----------



## reiddog1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Those would make some cool slimlines ;-).  Great buy!!

Dave


----------



## Miles42 (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't think  have ever seen wood that nice.


----------



## Bigj51 (Sep 25, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. Now I know who I am bidding against on some of my expensive scores!  great find. Can't wait to see what you make from it.


----------



## juteck (Sep 25, 2012)

Sounds like we need another get together and blank trade.  I think I have some white holly with absolutely no figure that yo might like.....  ;-)


----------



## DannyHeatley (Sep 26, 2012)

#YOLO


----------



## InvisibleMan (Sep 26, 2012)

Well I'm not falling for this little ruse.  Brooks poured those.  And a fine job he did.

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigj51 (Sep 26, 2012)

yorkie said:


> Just won this on Ebay. Paid $150 for them but hey, you only live once!! Should make amazing pens. Anyone ever worked with this stuff before?


 

Might I ask, Did you get this form islewoods? His ebay store is always full of treasures, but you generally have to pay dearly for them. :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## yorkie (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, it was islewoods.  Should arrive by the weekend, can't wait to turn it.  I already have a couple of orders.




Bigj51 said:


> yorkie said:
> 
> 
> > Just won this on Ebay. Paid $150 for them but hey, you only live once!! Should make amazing pens. Anyone ever worked with this stuff before?
> ...


----------



## Kinger (Sep 27, 2012)

Theres another set of them on ebay right now 5hours left top bid 91$ atm


----------



## Bigj51 (Oct 3, 2012)

I loved your fond so much that I went on eBay and bid in a couple of suctioned on some of this myself! One got away from me, but I was able to score one for $120.50 including shipping. Gotta love islewoods! I'm interested to see what pens you make from yours. I will post pics of what I make as well. I already have a couple in mind. Here's the ones I won....


----------



## yorkie (Oct 3, 2012)

They're beautiful blanks but they arrived at 30-40% moisture, so I'm trying to dry them in a mini-oven right now.  I hope to turn one this weekend and will post pic when I'm done.  They also arrived varnished so I'm trying to dry them through the varnish.  I would have much preferred using mineral oil on one face o show the grain but I understand needing the show the beauty of the grain.


----------



## Bigj51 (Oct 3, 2012)

yorkie said:


> They're beautiful blanks but they arrived at 30-40% moisture, so I'm trying to dry them in a mini-oven right now. I hope to turn one this weekend and will post pic when I'm done. They also arrived varnished so I'm trying to dry them through the varnish. I would have much preferred using mineral oil on one face o show the grain but I understand needing the show the beauty of the grain.


 

He really does love varnishing his woods. I understand that it makes it easier to photo, but dang! I buy alot of amboyna burl from him and they all come varnished. I'm guessing my blanks will be 30-40% moisture as well.


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow for sure!!!
Great for closed ends!  Remember to use the cut offs for finials, matching earrings or cuff links!


----------



## edstreet (Oct 3, 2012)

mind posting some photo's of these with out varnish and other chemicals/treatment on it?


----------



## Bigj51 (Oct 3, 2012)

edstreet said:


> mind posting some photo's of these with out varnish and other chemicals/treatment on it?


 
my picture is from the ebay auction. When the piece show up from Hawaii and I get them sanded down I will take pictures.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Oct 4, 2012)

That stuff is, like, the best kind of porn. Except you get to buy what you see in the pictures


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 4, 2012)

150 bucks 30 bucks each OUCH..........


----------



## yorkie (Oct 7, 2012)

Well I just turned the first pen using this wood.  

Get ready for it guys...it is the ugliest wood I have ever seen!  

I hate to say it, and I'm hoping I just picked a funny one, but it was full of checks (no mind that, I just filled them, and CA sanded them and they're fine and to be expected with heavy burl wood) but, dang!  That is some ugly, ugly wood.  

I'm hoping the other four pieces are what I had hoped for.


----------



## CSue (Oct 7, 2012)

So you going to show us the picture?  Or are you saving it for the next Ugly Pen contest?


----------



## yorkie (Oct 7, 2012)

It's so ugly I don't want to waste a kit on it.  I have another ready to turn so I'm hoping that will turn out better.  If not, I'll post the picture of the finished blank so you can all weep with me.  The $30 per blank weep!




CSue said:


> So you going to show us the picture?  Or are you saving it for the next Ugly Pen contest?


----------

